# would it be SO bad???



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

...........if "someone" ordered a box of Juan Lopez Coronas (93 score in C.A.), 2 more boxes of RASS (Jun 06), a Sancho Belicoso box, and a SLR PC box..........wouldn't that be great..?? :tu :dr :dr :dr


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

:r 
Nice score. 
Yes, that IS bad... you should feel terrible. Charity is the only cure. :w


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Stonato~ said:


> :r
> Nice score.
> Yes, that IS bad... you should feel terrible. Charity is the only cure. :w


ha ha ha ...............charity does go :ss far in life...


----------



## john51277 (Feb 27, 2007)

You should spread the wealth, like Jimeny Cricket, or Jiffy,er....I mean Peter Pan. YEah


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

Why would something that feels sooo good be sooo bad? I hope this person that you know enjoys their new smokes!


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Even Steven said:


> Why would something that feels sooo good be sooo bad? I hope this person that you know enjoys their new smokes!


I think "they" will...............he he:bl p


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Vile man!!!


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

It would not be a bad thing at all Doc. In fact, it would probably be bad if you didn't. :ss Hell if it doesn't work, you will still have the smokes accompanied with misplaced regret :ss


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

I say no to your question. What do you think about this? 

Would it be bad if someone ordered a 50 cab of Bolivar PC's and a 50 cab of Partagas Shorts? :bl


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> ...........if "someone" ordered a box of Juan Lopez Coronas (93 score in C.A.), 2 more boxes of RASS (Jun 06), a Sancho Belicoso box, and a SLR PC box..........wouldn't that be great..?? :tu :dr :dr :dr


HAH. I guess trying to figure out which 2 boxes you want (a post about a week ago) went right out the window and turned into you hitting that slope:r

Super excellent pickup!!


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Pete said:


> I say no to your question. What do you think about this?
> 
> Would it be bad if someone ordered a 50 cab of Bolivar PC's and a 50 cab of Partagas Shorts? :bl


I think that would be Ok too.....good problem to deal with.:ss


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

mrbl8k said:


> HAH. I guess trying to figure out which 2 boxes you want (a post about a week ago) went right out the window and turned into you hitting that slope:r
> 
> Super excellent pickup!!


Oh, Blake my "friend" got the other boxes, these are "bonuses"...............good to see you 'skating' around in these parts (habanos lounge)...I thought you were just bombing everyone in the forum..:hn


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> ...........if "someone" ordered a box of Juan Lopez Coronas (93 score in C.A.), 2 more boxes of RASS (Jun 06), a Sancho Belicoso box, and a SLR PC box..........wouldn't that be great..??


Is there a Doctor in the house? Cause I just read this list of smokes and went into cardiac arrest! :dr :dr Congrats! :tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Yes... yes it would.



:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Reading this thread,make someone want to go shopping !!! 

Nice score guys.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BamaDoc77 said:


> ...........if "someone" ordered a box of Juan Lopez Coronas (93 score in C.A.), 2 more boxes of RASS (Jun 06), a Sancho Belicoso box, and a SLR PC box..........wouldn't that be great..?? :tu :dr :dr :dr


I would be bad.
Seems you left some things out.:r


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Damn, now I'm feeling the need to score!!

Nice pickup DOC - :tu:tu


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I say that's not enough.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Aint no fun if yo hommies cant have none. Enjoy:tu


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

BamaDoc77 said:


> ...........if "someone" ordered a box of Juan Lopez Coronas (93 score in C.A.), 2 more boxes of RASS (Jun 06), a Sancho Belicoso box, and a SLR PC box..........wouldn't that be great..?? :tu :dr :dr :dr


Dam it man! Please keep your fantasies to yourself. Now I think I might know someone who knows someone whos brother is thinking about ordering some. :ss


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> I think that would be Ok too.....good problem to deal with.:ss


Here's a bad problem to deal with - avenging the fate of your soon to be destroyed mailbox....muwahahahahahahah :bx :bx

I'm not saying when or how....but you're in trouble... :cb


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Pete said:


> Here's a bad problem to deal with - avenging the fate of your soon to be destroyed mailbox....muwahahahahahahah :bx :bx
> 
> I'm not saying when or how....but you're in trouble... :cb


Pete, is that directed toward me?? Man, KIDS live in my neighborhood, someone could get hurt!:hn


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Pete, is that directed toward me?? Man, KIDS live in my neighborhood, someone could get hurt!:hn


Yup. You got a hurtin' comin'. :sl
(soon....very soon....)


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Man, that's just wrong on so many levels....Feels good don't it?!?!?:tu :ss


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah that would be a great pick-up. Why not get the Boli RCs '06 to top it off before supplies run thin (CA rated #1)? I hope I'm not accelerating that "someone's" slope :dr


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Someone has fallen down another slope, in a very bad way!!


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

:ss


SvilleKid said:


> Someone has fallen down another slope, in a very bad way!!


Cliff, you want me to drag you down it too.:ss


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> :ss
> 
> Cliff, you want me to drag you down it too.:ss


Not necessary. I found that slope in the past, just broke enough with two kids in college the last several years that I have been able to hold position on the slope. I anticipate continuing the slide at some point in the future!!:tu


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

SvilleKid said:


> Not necessary. I found that slope in the past, just broke enough with two kids in college the last several years that I have been able to hold position on the slope. I anticipate continuing the slide at some point in the future!!:tu


Let me know brother......:ss


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

SLR PC's are a sleeper. Congrats.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

2 BOXES OF RASS??
:dr :dr :tu :tu


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

BamaDoc77 said:


> ...........if "someone" ordered a box of Juan Lopez Coronas (93 score in C.A.), 2 more boxes of RASS (Jun 06), a Sancho Belicoso box, and a SLR PC box..........wouldn't that be great..?? :tu :dr :dr :dr


It won't be bad as long as "someone's" wife didn't see the Credit Card bill!

ATL


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> It won't be bad as long as "someone's" wife didn't see the Credit Card bill!
> 
> ATL


:tpd: yup.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> 2 BOXES OF RASS??
> :dr :dr :tu :tu


That's a great move I believe if you really like that particular smoke from that year. Why not stock up to smoke and age? A SLB would be preferable I believe in such a case or a cab.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

What is all this crap??....finding these dang internet pictures everywhere....... jeez....


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

BamaDoc77 said:


> What is all this crap??....finding these dang internet pictures everywhere....... jeez....


That's a real nice cooler - :tu


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

kjd2121 said:


> That's a real nice cooler - :tu


not compared to alot of people's though..........hmmm, you know ..ahem....yeah, whoevers this is......what...no comment..


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

BamaDoc77 said:


> What is all this crap??....finding these dang internet pictures everywhere....... jeez....


Le'see ... how do they put it in Alabam ?? .... Oh yes .... "Boys, ... Get a rope."


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

monsoon said:


> Le'see ... how do they put it in Alabam ?? .... Oh yes .... "Boys, ... Get a rope."


ha ha ha .............not a good part of my southern heritage unfortunately.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Those are some real nice internet pics :dr :dr From what I see in that pic, that cooler looks full and seems time to get another.


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

I know this guy through my brother's wife's third cousin who is standing at the very peak of the slope and is afraid he might start to slide...


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> 2 BOXES OF RASS??
> :dr :dr :tu :tu





Boston_Dude05 said:


> That's a great move I believe if you really like that particular smoke from that year. Why not stock up to smoke and age? *A SLB would be preferable* I believe in such a case *or a cab*.


If you have them in SLB, return and ask for a refund.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

BigBasMan said:


> I know this guy through my brother's wife's third cousin who is standing at the very peak of the slope and is afraid he might start to slide...


what?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Sometimes it just helps to get those internet pictures off your Hardrive. 

Let me know Doc if you need someone to "Host" some of thsoe pics for you!


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

BamaDoc77 said:


> what?


So much for my poorly worded extremely vague euphemism...


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

BigBasMan said:


> So much for my poorly worded extremely vague euphemism...


what again? just kidding......:tu


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

It would not be bad!

It would also not be bad for the "someone" to post pix of their ( or their friends  )acquisitions!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

I just really hate it when those darn "internet" pictures appear on my screen!


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

after those pics it really makes me look inside and ask myself "is my relationship with my woman and my good financial situation really worth it...or should i buy 50 boxes of cigars???" I am leaning very hard towards the latter:ss


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

This is the most glorious thing I've ever seen.


----------

